# triyak



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess my question is: "why?"


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Meh. .


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You'd have to think it'd be a bit quicker than an AI, in that there's no mirage drive to add drag and it has that extra sail (spinnaker? I'm not really a sailing guy). But then again I didn't see a daggerboard so who knows.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Have the outrigger attachment solely at the stern would reduce splash to the cockpit by the forward aka of the hobie adventure island. Makes paddle work easier too compared to A.I. 
The whole kit looks a little fragile ....hmmmm.....good post salti


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

As a TI owner, I wanted to not like it.....

But then I saw the spinnaker - in itself, pretty cool...

And then I clicked on the specs link in Daveyaks reply... And saw the birds-eye view.

Holy sh1t - dead ringer for an x-wing fighter from Star Wars.

Damn it! I like it!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

This has my full attention


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Stealthfisha said:


> This has my full attention


It's glass, it's got class...

;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It looks like it should go mach 1.


----------

